

World’s Largest Traders Use Offshore Supertankers to Store Oil - jenningsjason
http://www.wsj.com/articles/worlds-largest-traders-use-offshore-supertankers-to-store-oil-1421689744?mod=WSJ_hp_RightTopStories

======
3327
This is nothing new has been going on for decades.

------
opless
Paywalled.

